# Photos



## Blue Comet (Dec 24, 2012)

What is the easiest way to download a photo from my computer to the forum?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...set up a Photobucket account, very easy to do it from there with the image code after that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of the time when someone posts from photobucket after a while the picture goes away.

Then the post is filled with these







.

Then the whole thread makes no sense because the picture is gone.

Here there is a sticky thread on the subject.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I've only been on this forum for about 6 months and had the same pic posting problem as everybody else. I got to thrashing around and came up with the easiest method (for me). 

Create an album on site and down load to there from your computer and then download from there to your post. It's a bit of a PITA but I didn't make the rules. It does require some computer savvy ( but I'm no wizard).

On the opening page you'll find "user CP". Click on that. on the left side of that page you will find (5th line down) "pictures & albums".

Create an album.....Many of the steps here in are counter intuitive but you only have to do this once. Down load your pic into the album (the "savvy part has to kick in). Click on your picture. It will give you your pic and an address (BB code).

At the top of your post is a envelope thingy to add your attachment via that BB code. ( less the HTTP part that automatically appears).

I've skipped over several of the interim steps.......Savvy?

Yes, it's a PITA but your pics come up full sized in your post. Once you've got it, it goes into semi-auto mode.

You can go to the front of my my thread in "My layout" and see me struggle with MY first rodeo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot to ask where he is trying to put them.

To add some more confusion to the topic, some are downloaded and some are uploaded. 

I do it another way to get them into the post, for me it is easy and fast.
And you can't see them unless your a member logged on. I can't even see them unless I am logged on.

I don't like the ones that you have to click on to see them, then go back and click on the next one to see it.
It is too much clicking just to see a picture.


----------

